# How Do You Replace an Oil Seal/Bushing on a Briggs & Stratton



## Dennis Badame (Nov 15, 2009)

Found an oil leak on my snow blower. It is a Sears Craftsman Snow Thrower Model 536.881500 and has a Briggs & Stratton Engine Model No.9A413-0202-01. 

It is coming from shaft which goes into crank case on the magneto side of the engine. I removed the flywheel to expose the shaft and bushing and located the point where the oil leaks. I believe I need to replace the seal. I am not sure how to do this......I do know there is a bushing/seal kit...I am not sure if I need both bushing and seal. However, and most impor:wave:tantly I have no idea as to how to remove the bushing to get at the seal to replace it. Can you please advise as to how to change the seal and bushing if also required to fix the leak. The unit has had only seasonal use and runs quite well; it is otherwise in excellent shape. Thanks for your help on this ....Dennis in Buffalo, NY


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi there - how do you replace a f/end oil seal 

pull starter cover off- remove starter cup- remove flywheel - drill 2 x 1/8 " holes into 
metal seal outer and screw in 2 self tapping screws and use 2 levers or vise grips to pull seal from housing 

seal # is 299819s 

when refitting seal besure to protect the sealing lip from being cut while ftting and tapping down square and flush with housing

as to replacing bush - bigger job than you might want to take on 
would require engine removal, draining, removing cover plate and starter and flywheel as well as cyl head - removing cam shaft and removing crank , press out du brg 
and fitting new one , staking down -checking clearance and reassemble and retime etc 

please find ipl 
[URL="http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/docsearch.aspx?enginelookfor=09a413-0202-01[/URL]

cheers mstpops


----------



## Dennis Badame (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for your response......I really don't want to remove the bushing if I don't have to .....I had thought that was necessary to get the seal out.....Is there any chance the seal is just loose ??? Should I just try to tap it in???? and see if it leaks ? Any advice would be appreciated.....Just looks like its going be a very tight space to remove a seal.....Den


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Have you checked the oil level? Cleaned the breather? My thinking maybe the breather my not be working like it should. These engine are supposed to have a vacuum in the crankcase, if it has pressure oil could blowing out the seal.

BG


----------



## Dennis Badame (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi ...Thanks for the tip. I will check this as well.....It may be I don't need a seal at all....which may be likely with the amount of use this engine gets (a snow blower).........DO you think its possible to just re-seat the seal? Essentially most all the oil leaked out .....when you tip the engine toward the magneto side the oil pours out from around the shaft. As you may know there appears to be a small drain hole inside the shaft housing and about an inch from the seal which would appear to function to take minor amounts of oil back into the crankcase.....Thnaks for the tip I will check and clean the breather .....buta gain I wonder how this could be a problem as this thing get only seasonal use ....its a small unit we use only for the sidewalks ...Den:wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I assume that you already have the flywheel off. I guess the seal could be loose.

I really believe if it is leaking oil, (on a level surface )when it is not running there is to much oil in it. The oil level is kept below the level of that seal. Best I can see they only are designed to use about 18 oz (0.54L) of oil is all.

BG


----------

